
Show HN: Manticore – Static site generator in Python - Blaze283
https://github.com/blazephoenix/manticore
======
Blaze283
Manticore is a simple, minimal static site generator in Python. It can
generate static blogs or a single page resume template. It's free and open
source, and I would appreciate feedback. Try it out and let me know what you
think!

This is my first contribution to open source, looking to make many more. Forks
and pull requests, improvements on the codebase are all welcome!

------
sudhackar
fwiw there's a popular symbolic execution tool with the same name
[https://github.com/trailofbits/manticore](https://github.com/trailofbits/manticore)

Just got confused for a sec.

------
sv0
PEP8. Do you speak it?

~~~
Blaze283
Not fluent. But I try

